# Protruding lump near penis



## Laurie Stevens Frost (Feb 19, 2017)

I am a brand new owner of a German Shepherd puppy. He is 15 weeks old. Yesterday I noticed a lump near his penis and I am worried. Can anyone tell me what this lump may be? Yesterday it was almost his skin color and today it looks angry red/purple. The vet is closed tomorrow, but I plan on getting him in right away.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like an ingrown hair. But maybe I can't see as well on a phone screen


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Sebaceous cyst that is a touch inflamed, perhaps? Definitely see a vet to ease any worries though.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad you're taking him in to have it checked out. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Does it appear to be pus filled? As a pup, my girl frequently had flair-ups of puppy impetigo. She would get a bump that would get bigger and erupt with pus. They were predominantly on her belly/genital area. Most of the time I was able to keep it in check, by wiping her down with hydrogen peroxide and applying an over-the-counter antibiotic ointment. For worse break outs, my vet gave a prescription antibiotic ointment. Once, she was given an oral antibiotic. Fortunately, my dog outgrew this.

Definitely have the vet check him out. You want to make sure it is nothing serious. Please keep us posted.


----------

